# Sprint Samsung A920 Bluetooth phone doesn't work with my E90



## ss4rob (Nov 26, 2005)

I have an '06 3 series BMW (built late October '05) and just got the A920 Samsung phone from Sprint... It seems to pair successfully but when I connect from the phone it disconnects a few seconds later. When I push the phone button on the car it searchs for Bluetooth paired devices but doesn't find the phone even though its set to always be in discovery mode. Here are my steps:

1.) Key in ignition position 2
2.) A920 Bluetooth is on and phone is visible
3.) In the car push Menu -> Phone -> BT -> Search - the car searches for BT devices
4.) On the phone I go to Tools -> Bluetooth -> Options -> Add new -> Search - the phone finds the car
5.) I create a 4 digit key on the phone, hit okay. The car sees the phone, I push Add and then enter the 4 digit passkey
6.) The car and phone both pair, I push OK on the car and done on the phone.
7.) I read you have to turn off the car for 30 seconds but I'm not sure thats applicable to my model but what the heck. 
8.) When I turn the car back on I push the phone button and it "Searches for paired devices" but does not ever find the phone (which is still visible). If I go to Tools -> Bluetooth on the phone and select the car profile and push Connect the two actually connect (Bluetooth icon on phone turns blue, checkbox appears on the A920 profile on the phone) but as soon as the phone says "Connection successful" they disconnect. 

Looking at the car profile on the phone it says it is of device type "Hands free" and supported services are "HFP/OPP". I'm at a loss on what to do - I read about the A940's busted Bluetooth which is why I picked up the A920. Lastly, I have not activated my BMW Assist account - but I don't think that is relevant. Any help would be greatly appreciated since Sprint's Bluetooth phone selection is quite lean :-/


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ss4rob said:


> I have an '06 3 series BMW (built late October '05) and just got the A920 Samsung phone from Sprint... It seems to pair successfully but when I connect from the phone it disconnects a few seconds later. When I push the phone button on the car it searchs for Bluetooth paired devices but doesn't find the phone even though its set to always be in discovery mode. Here are my steps:
> 
> 1.) Key in ignition position 2
> 2.) A920 Bluetooth is on and phone is visible
> ...


 Pairing doesn´t mean that anything further between two Bluetooth devices will happen.

It is possible that the way the profiles are implemented, they are simply not compatible. There is a lot of latitude in how manufacturers can implement Bluetooth profiles.

That is why it is best to stick to mobiles which are 1.) on the BMW compatibility list, despite the fact that some of them almost qualify as antiques; or 2.) a mobile that you know works with your specific car model.

I would recommend 1.) trying your phone with a similar car at the BMW dealer and 2.) trying another mobile with your car to rule out any problems there.


----------



## ss4rob (Nov 26, 2005)

*No changes, worked twice (!!) and then stopped... *

So the next morning after giving up (and making no configuration changes other than fully charging the phone) I started the car and *POOF* it just started working. Seriously. Was it because I let the car sit in the off position over night? Was it because I turned off Bluetooth on the phone (left Bluetooth visibility set to always) and let it charge fully? I'm not sure but just for giggles I turned Bluetooth back on the phone shortly after starting the car and it JUST WORKED. And worked quite well, I was able to make and take calls from the car (not touching the phone) with very good quality, however my address book did not sync (expected). I made a pit stop for about 15 minutes, got back in the car, did nothing and *POOF* Bluetooth pair up successfully. It was beautiful. Made one more stop and *NO POOF* it never worked again.

I don't know why it all of the sudden started working (I made no config changes on neither the car or phone) - like I said the only thing I did after giving up the night before was shut off the car, turn off Bluetooth and charge the phone. After it worked twice I tried to repeat exactly my morning routine and every combination I could (turning off Bluetooth on the car, the phone, switching one or the other on first, etc) and was unable to be in "car wireless headset joy land". *sigh*

I would say it would have something to do with turning off Bluetooth and turning it back on but I tried doing that manually to the phone and car to no avail. I would say it has something to do with the charge level but when the phone stopped working it was still at full charge. What am I missing? Are the new Samsung Bluetooth phones just really sporadic?

I really hope to find a solution to this. Thanks for any help and shared experiences.


----------



## ball (Oct 11, 2005)

I know this thread is a bit old but I have the exact same problem only with a Treo 650. I don’t think it’s the phone, I think it’s a problem with the cars. Have you found a solution?


----------



## ss4rob (Nov 26, 2005)

*Update...*

So my wife has the Samsung A920 with Sprint and I have the Samsung A900. Both phone's occassionally work - its like a 50/50 chance the two will sync up and I'll be able to do hands free making and taking of calls. I believe both phones have the same 1.2 version Bluetooth module in them as both work sporadically. I really wish there was some diagnostic mode, logs, Bluetooth logging or sniffing I could do to see who is the culprit. My BMW Tech Center says if the phone isn't on the list, sorry aboot your luck. We'll ignore the list only shows two phone, one of which that has been discontinued for years, and the other a PDA phone. We also won't talk aboot how it does NOT include the LG-325 which works just fine despite being an older phone...

As for your Treo 650, I've read in numerous forums and such that you'll need to get an update - it's listed on BMW's Bluetooth microsite. Is your Treo Sprint or Cingular? At one point the update was ONLY for Sprint's Treo 650 and Cingular users were simply out of luck. Try checking out the BMW Bluetooth microsite and grabbing the update and see if that helps, as the Treo 650 for Sprint IS an officially supported Bluetooth phone... unlike mine, even though in theory is should work fine...


----------



## ball (Oct 11, 2005)

ss4rob said:


> So my wife has the Samsung A920 with Sprint and I have the Samsung A900. Both phone's occassionally work - its like a 50/50 chance the two will sync up and I'll be able to do hands free making and taking of calls. I believe both phones have the same 1.2 version Bluetooth module in them as both work sporadically. I really wish there was some diagnostic mode, logs, Bluetooth logging or sniffing I could do to see who is the culprit. My BMW Tech Center says if the phone isn't on the list, sorry aboot your luck. We'll ignore the list only shows two phone, one of which that has been discontinued for years, and the other a PDA phone. We also won't talk aboot how it does NOT include the LG-325 which works just fine despite being an older phone...
> 
> As for your Treo 650, I've read in numerous forums and such that you'll need to get an update - it's listed on BMW's Bluetooth microsite. Is your Treo Sprint or Cingular? At one point the update was ONLY for Sprint's Treo 650 and Cingular users were simply out of luck. Try checking out the BMW Bluetooth microsite and grabbing the update and see if that helps, as the Treo 650 for Sprint IS an officially supported Bluetooth phone... unlike mine, even though in theory is should work fine...


Oh yea, should have mentioned that the firmware on my Sprint Treo (and the other two I've tried) were the needed 1.12 or newer. I even had the same results with a friend's RAZR. Thanks for the suggestion though. Strange, today it worked most of the times I was in the car, probably 4 out of 5 times so far. Very frustrating since it SHOULD work all the time and even worse since it's so random.


----------



## ss4rob (Nov 26, 2005)

VERY interesting... so the correctly firmwared version of your phone does NOT with the new E90's... Can anyone else confirm their Sprint Treo 650 is sporadic with their E90? FYI, her A920 (firmware YK12) and my A900 (firmware YK14) work excellently with our Pocket PC, Mac laptop, T42/p laptops, and each other... This tells me its the CAR, not the phone, despite what my BMW techs say...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ss4rob said:


> VERY interesting... so the correctly firmwared version of your phone does NOT with the new E90's... Can anyone else confirm their Sprint Treo 650 is sporadic with their E90? FYI, her A920 (firmware YK12) and my A900 (firmware YK14) work excellently with our Pocket PC, Mac laptop, T42/p laptops, and each other... This tells me its the CAR, not the phone, despite what my BMW techs say...


No, it doesn't tell you it's the car. I don't see any other cars on your list of devices.

Different Bluetooth Profiles completely - and since each mobile manufacturer seems to interpret and implement certain Bluetooth Profiles with great latitude, it is impossible to say without looking at the engineering specs.


----------



## ball (Oct 11, 2005)

ss4rob said:


> VERY interesting... so the correctly firmwared version of your phone does NOT with the new E90's... Can anyone else confirm their Sprint Treo 650 is sporadic with their E90? FYI, her A920 (firmware YK12) and my A900 (firmware YK14) work excellently with our Pocket PC, Mac laptop, T42/p laptops, and each other... This tells me its the CAR, not the phone, despite what my BMW techs say...


Yea, I do think it's a problem with the car - possible it's software related. I've been reading the forums and it seems I'm not the only one with these issues, others with approved phones have similar experiences. I can't find a pattern to it but I have noticed that when it doesn't connect if I turn off the car, walk away from it (with the phone) to a distance where the Bluetooth connection would have been dropped if it was connected, walk back to the car and switch it on it usually (but not always) will connect.

I have to go back to the dealer soon for my plates so maybe I'll have them take a look at it. I'm thinking they wont find any but it's worth a shot.


----------



## ss4rob (Nov 26, 2005)

*Update: it's busted*

Here's an update. I took the Bimmer in to my dealer saying "hey, this Bluetooth phone works sporadically, I think its the car." Of course their first response was "your phone isn't supported, it's the phone" but after lengthy talks they tried to test and diagnose. Of course, the car decided to behave so when they had an official RAZR paired, everything worked swimmingly - even the elusive address book. Weaksauce. They also said the base Bluetooth software was 19.1 and it has all of the current updates making it software level 19.2 (latest for E90 w/o iDrive).

So I pick up the car (it sat for a while after they were done turning it on and off and testing thoroughly) and sure enough, the car decided there would be no connecting TONIGHT. So I turned right back around and grabbed the test RAZR and... it wouldn't work. Ah ha! Grabbed the sales guy who owns the phone and has done this millions of times... couldn't get it to work, regardless of how many times we paired, tried to manually connect and turn the car/phone/bluetooth off and on. Drove back to the tech guy and he couldn't get it to work either, even though he hadn't had any problems testing before. Then he explained to me that once the car is off and locked, it goes to sleep after 16 minutes. He recalled an issue where sometimes after the car goes to sleep it no longer actually looks for Bluetooth devices... ah ha again! This would make sense being that usually the car works in the morning, doesn't work at lunch and sometimes works on the way home, but often stops works between short pit stops.

SO... now that an officially supported phone wasn't working, they can go try and get more information from BMW in New Jersey on making the phone connect better. I should have answer for what to do when a RAZR doesn't reconnect after sleep, and hopefully that will apply to the A900 and A920. I guess I can stop blaming the phone, Samsung and Sprint now, heh.

I know of one other person who has my phone/bimmer and they work EVERYTIME - the only difference is he has iDrive and I do not... victory is so close...

Thanks for everyone's feedback and contributions!


----------



## Wounded Knee (Dec 16, 2005)

*Same problem - my Blackberry 7130e bluetooth connects with E90 sometimes*

I am having the exact  problem with my new Blackberry 7130e from Verizon (three weeks old) and my new 2006 325i (October 2005 build date without I-Drive). No matter what combination of phone settings I try (trusted/ask, discoverable/not discoverable, encription/disabled), the car seems to pair more often than not in the morning and work perfect (only a couple of address book issues), and less often so at night. When it is not working there doesn't seem to be anything I can do to get it working, including connecting from the phone, searching from the car, or deleting the profile from both and re-pairing from scratch. When I try to re-pair I appear to get a successful pair, but then the connection is lost. My phone has the latest software from Blackerry, which according to Blackberry works on 2006 BMW factory installed bluetooth systems. I am not sure what software version I have in the car.

Today was a good example of a hit and miss day. It didn't work in the morning, my drive to lunch, or my drive back from lunch to the store. However, from the store home, and 2 hours later when I went to get something from my car it connected without any prompting. I figure it is working about 35% of the time.

If anybody makes any progress on this issue, please let me know.


----------



## ss4rob (Nov 26, 2005)

*Almost there...*

Latest update: My dealer service shop called me back - they called BMW in New Jersey and described the sporadic connection problem and their response was:

"Yes, we are aware of the situation, we are in the final testing phase of updated software, you will have it soon."

The new software CD is version 20.20.01 and includes the Bluetooth fixes (amongst other updates) that will RESOLVE the connect/disconnect problems with my and other "officially supported" phones. The software is already deployed for testing to some users in Jersey (and probably other areas) who complained about the problem, and will be rolled out all over the place in a month or so. When it is in my area, my dealer will call me and I'll take the car in for the free update, hopefully solving the problem once and for all!

I know of at least one person who has the A900 whose phone syncs EVERYTIME - he also mentioned he had his car in recently for updates... I bet he is using the new software and updates were installed on his car for testing purposes.

If the update works for me, I'll report back, but until then anyone with a similiar Bimmer as mine (06, 325i, integrated Bluetooth) having sporadic Bluetooth behavior don't fret, fixes are coming!


----------



## tvcrider (Aug 24, 2005)

*Sprint Samsung A920*

I wish I had read this thread before purchasing a new Sprint Samsung A920 over the weekend. 
I can get my E90 and A920 to 'successfully' pair, but that's about it. I spent over an hour this morning at our local BMW dealer with their phone expert. We just could not get the Bluetooth to work.

I came home and found this thread on bimmerfest. The next thing I did was attempt to download any software updates to the A920. The Sprint network indicated that an update was available and it successfully completed in under 10 minutes.

The update was a big help. I was successful in making both voice activated and hand keyed phone calls. However, my phone directory still will not download to the 330, but I'll take what I can get.

I look forward to trying the new E90 software (version 20.20.01) when available.


----------



## hitters9999 (Dec 8, 2005)

ss4rob:

I just wanted to say thank you for your helpful posts. I have a new 325i/cingular razr and I have been going insane trying to figure out why it only works some of the time. I brought it into the dealership 2 times, and of course both times I was there the bluetooth worked perfectly. Please let us know when you hear back from your dealership and when you get that new software version installed!


----------



## Wounded Knee (Dec 16, 2005)

tvcrider said:


> I look forward to trying the new E90 software (version 20.20.01) when available.


Today I spoke with my service advisor at BMW Lauderdale Imports in Fort Lauderdale, Florida regarding the software update. After checking with his tech guy, he called me back and said that they are expecting the software update at the end of January.


----------



## koesterm (Dec 28, 2005)

*samsung A900*

I have a 2006 330i w/i drive and a Samsung A900. The phone connects everytime, however it doesn't pull any of my contacts or phone history. Has anyone used the updated software for the car and will that correct the problem?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Jamman (Dec 23, 2002)

The problem is definitiely the car. My RAZR works in my 05 X5, but 1/10 times in my 06 325xi. It is going in for service on 1/2/06


----------



## marano (Dec 28, 2005)

It's definitiely the car. I have the same problem and have tried two supported phones the V710 and the T610 and have the exact same problem with both. I'm scheduled for service on 1/17 and they said that they will be downloading the 20.01 update this weekend.


----------



## ball (Oct 11, 2005)

marano said:


> It's definitiely the car. I have the same problem and have tried two supported phones the V710 and the T610 and have the exact same problem with both. I'm scheduled for service on 1/17 and they said that they will be downloading the 20.01 update this weekend.


Hey marano,
Where in Jersey are you? What dealer? I feel like mine's been giving me the run around (Park Ave BMW in Maywood).


----------



## KennyG944 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Samsung SPH-A940*

Has anyone tried a Samsung SPH-A940 yet with a 2005 X-5 or similar BMW with a MK-4 nav system?


----------



## Angel Eyes (Dec 1, 2005)

*My 2 cents*

I recently purchased the Samsung/Sprint A940 and just got my 06 Bimmer with Nav/iDrive. My experience is that everything works easy as pie, the phone and car both find each other and at the end show an entry for each other. Then all of a sudden the phone resets itself and while it still shows the entry for the car, the car no longer shows the phone. To test whether it was the car or phone I tried pairing my husband's Razer/T-Mobile phone and it worked and we were able to make calls. After that though we removed that entry and have done nothing further so after reading all the posts re: sporadic results we may not have proven anything.

I have a contact at Sprint who gave me the following info when I told them of my issue.

- In the late November early December timeframe Samsung identified some systemic issues with all of their Bluetooth enabled handsets that was causing the reboot issue you described when they were paired with BMW Bluetooth car systems. In some cases, the profiles remained and after the initial reboot things worked properly. But such was not the case with your particular model, the A940.

- Since that time both Sprint, Samsung and BMW have been working on software updates for all the handsets (including yours) to correct the problems.

- Sprint expects to release this update sometime in February once testing is complete. They are also including some other bug fixes for the device as well. Once available you can take your phone to any Sprint retail store, have the update applied and your phone should then work properly with your BMW.

I have no idea if this will solve any/all the issues but I am staying optimistic for now. mainly because I really _really _want this to work.


----------



## tvcrider (Aug 24, 2005)

*Sprint Samsung A920 and E90*

Any new information on enabling a Sprint Samsung A920 to work with an E90? I do not have the so-called intermittent connection problem. I was able to get my phone to work once and only once. My phone recognizes the car, but the car does not pair with the phone from what I can see.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tvcrider (Aug 24, 2005)

*No progress with the Samsung A920*

Well, I'll answer my own question above.
I dropped off my E90 at our local BMW dealership today (02/13/06) along with my Samsung A920 phone. They gave the Bluetooth a try. The dealer was not able to get my phone to pair with the car, even with the lastest BMW download. They were able to get other non-Sprint/Samsung phones to successfully pair with my car '06 330i. They also tried to pair my phone with other cars on their lot without any success.

I then called Sprint. After 50 minutes on the phone and being transferred to three customer reps I was told this:

My phone is not one BMW's list of approved phones. No Sh*t! and why is Sprint telling me this? That's BMW's canned answer ; - )
There have been Bluetooth pairing issues with all three of the new Samsung phones: A900, A920 and A940 (again, No Sh*t!)
Sprint will continue to release firmware patches for the Samsung phones, but NO DUE DATE IS AVAILABLE for a potential fix for this problem.

Bottom line. If you are having problems pairing your Samsung A920 with your E90 don't hold your breathe that a fix is imminent.


----------



## whopack (Mar 18, 2006)

*BMW Idrive Sillyness*

When I called certain phone numbers if their answering machine picked up the idrive would hang up instantly. It was a head ache. It was a real disappointment because if I am paying 40k for a car I want the thing to work.
I have since bought a Samsung a900. When pairing it, it would not see the car. Finally it did and eventuly all the kinks worked them selves out, except that it will not pull the contacts from my phone book.


----------



## ss4rob (Nov 26, 2005)

*Finally IT WORKS!*

Well after weeks of waiting I can confirm that the BMW Software 20.2 update does in fact fix the intermittent connectivity problem with Bluetooth cellphones, particularly my A900 and A920! This is actually the second time I took the car in for its update... apparently the first time when my dealer got in the latest system software 20.0 CD for my E90, the Bluetooth updates weren't on the disc - a web update had to be run first! I was quite sad when they "updated" the car and it was still exhibiting the same behavior - then I got a call a few days later saying "yeah, we didn't run the web update that contains the Bluetooth fixes you need, come back." Well, those web updates took my car to Software 20.2 and all my Bluetooth phones connect and work EVERY TIME as you would expect.

Whew. The address book still doesn't work (and probably never will due to Sprint locking out the OBEX Bluetooth profile) but Voicedial, incoming and outgoing calls work just dandy. The only other issue I've seen is where on the A920 (latest firmware) the "answer an incoming call" button doesn't work (it used to, don't know what happened) and on the A900 (latest firmware) the "end a call" button doesn't work. How weird - if I could combine the two I'd be set, heh.

In conclusion, if you are having intermittent connectivity problems with your E90 (I don't have NAV, don't think that makes a difference though) go to your BMW dealer and get Software update 20.2, and make sure they get any and all web updates - you'll be working much better afterwards! I would imagine that if you're having problems with any car to go to the dealer and see if they have updates for it - worked for me.

Good luck, and I hope my thread helps someone!


----------



## amt7565 (Mar 26, 2005)

I was thinking of getting the Samsung A900 because I am a Sprint subscriber. This morning I spoke to BMW who mentioned that only the tested and approved phones are onl their list. I then called Samsung tech support. As of today their phones are not compatible with BMW profiles. This is the information I got this morning (3/22/06). But they did mention that they were working with BMW and the bluetooth chip manufacturer(probably Broadcom) to make them compatible. 

I am now considering Cingular or T-mobile.


----------



## ss4rob (Nov 26, 2005)

*A920 works FULLY NOW!*

Okay, this was unexpected. Yesterday my wife updated her A920 to firmware ZB07, that specifically mention BMW bluetooth connection issues. We were pretty pumped because the A920 would sometimes delete its profile from the car for no apparent reason. Well the update did a lot more than get rid of that small problem... it fixed EVERYTHING. Now address book works, all of the call button works, the 'incoming call' yes & no button works and even the 'end call' button works! Whoa, complete functionality from a Sprint phone on a BMW? I REALLY didn't expect to see that, especially the phone book function working! It's like I have a new car and phone again, heh.
My phone, the A900 does not yet have any updates but I suspect with the A920 working it will have updates soon. For now we'll just use her phone in the E90 

Bottomline, if you have a BMW and want a Sprint phone, go for the A920 with firmware ZB07 and make sure your car software is at level 20.2 and you will be good to go! Everything works, yeah!


----------



## amt7565 (Mar 26, 2005)

Glad it works for you. I am going to the Sprint store to try the A920. I will try it on my car before buying it. If that fails, I will switch to Cingular.


----------



## amt7565 (Mar 26, 2005)

Anyone know how to check on what software my Car has?


----------



## amt7565 (Mar 26, 2005)

So, I bought the Samsung A920. I updated the software to ZB07 and the update specifically mentioned a crash fix for BMW which is good news. I am able to pair and receive calls using the BMW handsfree system. But the address book fails to update and I am unable to initiate calls.

I am taking the car to the dealer tomorrow to see if they can upgrade my car software. This might be an issue.


----------



## amt7565 (Mar 26, 2005)

SS4ROB-
How did you get your car software updated? I took it to the local dealer today and they refused to upgrade it to 20.2 because they are not sure if it will screw up things in the car. They also cited that the S920 is not on the approved list.

I am going to ask the dealer from whom I bought the car to see if they can help.
Mine is a 2005 330i. Production date is 12/04.


----------



## ss4rob (Nov 26, 2005)

amt7565:
I'm sorry your dealership is giving you a hard time. Originally I was also given grief because the Samsung A900 and A920 are NOT on the approved list. I had to borrow a friends RAZR to prove that even on an alleged "supported" phone the car would still sporadically work. From then on, we just didn't mention that the actual phone to be used was my Samsung, heh. I can understand their heistation to upgrade the software as it is quite a pain to do (could take up to 5 hours depending on when your car was made) but it shouldn't "screw anything up" - that doesn't sound like a very technical person talking.

Use the angle I did - sometimes the phone would connect to the car and sometimes it would not. If you are at that point, borrow a "supported" phone and complain, and then tell them system software 20.2 specifically addresses an issue where if the car went to sleep, the bluetooth module would not 'wake up'. If the tech sends a message to the BMW support center in New Jersey they will respond with "known issue, apply software update 20.2". Your dealership should have received this CD (software 20.0) by late January, and ran web updates to make the computer holding the software 20.2. To determine the software version of your car, you will have to let them hook it up to their computer. Also keep in mind they MAY try to charge you - don't let them. You paid for a working bluetooth capable car, so them applying software to fix a problem should NOT generate a fee - it didn't for me.

One more thing. The bluetooth module from my car is from 2006, so I don't know how much will actually apply to you. I would like to think they are the same but I don't know... I got to be pretty good friends with the tech that actually did the work on the car so I'll ask him 

Good luck!

PS: To upgrade the A920 to firmware ZB07 required two updates - did you do them correctly?


----------



## amt7565 (Mar 26, 2005)

SSROB-
Mine is a 2005 model built in Dec. 2004. The A920 was great in pairing and receiving calls. But the address book would not load. I tried a friends A900 and that too had the same problem. But when I tried another friend's Motorola RAZR, it worked fully, including the address book update. 

I tried speaking to another dealer and they were also hesitant to upgrade my software. So this afternoon, I returned the A920.

I now plan to get the RAZR from Cingular. All of those Ericsson phones on the BMW approved list has been discontinued. So, I have little option.
Thanks.


----------



## coyote96 (Jul 27, 2004)

First of all thank you to ss4rob and everyone else for these postings!!

I have a 2004 530i with iDrive and Nav software version 19.0. My brother in law has a Samsung A900 and we tried it in my car. The A900 paired up with out a problem, I was able to make and receive calls but no address book.

My car was due for service the next week so I called and asked if we could evaluate the phone and the software to see if I needed the 20.2 software update. My brother in law was not able to lend me his phone so I went out and picked up a A920 from Sprint. I updated the A920 to version ZB06 and then to ZB07. Everything now works!!! I am able to make and receive calls, the phone button on the steering wheel works, the address book transfers over, and all of the iDrive commands work (Dial Number, Dial Name, Top 8, Redial, Missed Calls, etc.).

Hope this information helps.


----------



## amt7565 (Mar 26, 2005)

Coyote-
You mean you upgraded your car software to 20.2 and then it all works?


----------



## coyote96 (Jul 27, 2004)

amt7565-

I did NOT upgrade my car software at all. The software version is 19.0 and everything works.

I only updated my Samsung A920 phone twice; once with ZB06 and again with ZB07.


----------



## coyote96 (Jul 27, 2004)

amt7565-

One thing to try, I read in another forum (www.sprintusers.com) that if you tell the phone to send a contact then it will appear in the car's address book.

Select a contact and pick Options then, select Option 3 (Send Contact). Next select your car in the Trusted Devices screen and pick select.

I did NOT have to do this for mine to work but it is an option to try.

Best of luck.


----------



## amt7565 (Mar 26, 2005)

What a bummer!
I could only get the phone to pair and receive calls and I do have ZB06 and ZB07. I could not get the address book to update. Too bad I already returned the phone. I am wondering if I should buy the phone again and try it....


----------



## ss4rob (Nov 26, 2005)

amt7565:

Okay, when you check your firmware on the phone it says ZB07? How odd... did you get your dealership to tell you what version of the software is on your car? For the record, 19.2 is what my car had at first when it would spordically connect. I'm not sure what to tell you - seems like your phone is correct... I promise the A920 works! I'm going to have to point to the car software version. Figure out what it is. Good luck.

PS: The RAZR is nice but I prefer Sprint with those two Samsung phones... by a long shot, heh. I am NOT going to start a phone rant here but I would encourage you - this DOES work, keep trying to get your dealership to upgrade your software!


----------



## amt7565 (Mar 26, 2005)

I don't know what my car software is. The Dealership wants $60 to find out what it is.
And yes I updated the phone to ZB07 and the fix specifically mentioned a fix for BMW bluetooth issues on the phone itself.


----------

